# Question regarding installing locking block on Beretta 92FS Inox



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going to be changing the barrel on my Beretta 92FS Inox.

Not counting the locking block itself, are there 2 or is it 3 parts involved in installing the locking block on the new barrel ?

I ordered 2 parts/items from Brownells. A locking block plunger (part #913-100-497) and a pin, locking block spring, 92/96 (part #913-100-492).

Is the second of these parts, the 913-100-492, made of up of actually two (2) parts, i.e. a roll-pin and a spring ? You would think so from the description.

If there is a spring involved in this installation, can someone give me the order in which these 3 parts are installed ?

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

With the locking block, there are 3 parts (in answer to your question 2 + the block)
I ordered 1 from David Olhasso before.

It is the locking block - the plunger, and then a small roll type pin.

You put the pin and block on, then hammer the pin in to hold it together. It's a pain to get that pin in.

I've just bought an entire package with all the parts in it instead of buying the parts seperately.

There is no spring involved in the locking block.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> With the locking block, there are 3 parts (in answer to your question 2 + the block)
> I ordered 1 from David Olhasso before.
> 
> It is the locking block - the plunger, and then a small roll type pin.
> ...


Shipwreck:

Thanks for your reply.

I received the 2 parts from Brownell's this morning.

In looking at the plunger, it has what appears to be a cutout/slot on one side of it.

Am I correct that the plunger is inserted into the back of the barrel assembly (with the slotted end back towards the roll-pin hole) and then the cross/roll pin has to be inserted thru the hole and pass thru that slot on the plunger and then that is what keeps the plunger from sliding back out of the back end of the barrel assembly ?

Thanks.


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

Take a look at this web site. You will find it very helpfull.

FREE Beretta 92FS Disassembly Guide - Please Donate


----------

